# Driving to Bucerias



## ladyslick (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi my husband and i are driving to Bucerias Mexico in May 2014 and I was wondeing how long the drive from Laredo Texas to Bucerias would take us and about the tolls bridges and any hotels for sleeping


----------

